# Stock radio wattage



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

not sure, but I would guess 25 watts or less. I doubt there is any kind of amp other then the built in to the radio itself. If you want to get better speakers, you might look into a small AMP or DSP to help drive them.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> not sure, but I would guess 25 watts or less. I doubt there is any kind of amp other then the built in to the radio itself. If you want to get better speakers, you might look into a small AMP or DSP to help drive them.


Stock radio in my old Cavalier pumped out 30w and the Cruze is much louder than that was. If the Cruze is 25w or less I'd be surprised.

Not saying you're wrong, I don't know. But I feel like it may be more.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It is time for you to hit the books . Try searching the audio and electronics threads to brush up on the possibilities you will have presented to you with your new little task of upgrading your stock speakers for after market brands . Take special attention to some of Xtremerevolutions threads as he is the resident ( nut ) expert on the subject !


----------

